# X Trail 2004 Owners Manual



## PakMike (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

Could someone please direct me to downloadable X Trail 2004 Owners Manual?

Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There are plenty sold on eBay, so you can grab a copy from there.


----------



## PakMike (Feb 12, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> There are plenty sold on eBay, so you can grab a copy from there.


OK, but signing up for eBay is a hassle for me, have tried (my location and banking just don't fit the eBay template).

I was hoping there were some free downloads available.... I have one for the 2006 X Trail which may be OK as a last resort.


----------



## a9blue (Nov 12, 2008)

Pakmike, any chance that you could let me have the 2006 manual as I have had one or two problems myself and like you am new to the site. I'm sure you'll find the manual you're looking for.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

paid £1 for a dvd version off ebay - covers T30 2000-2006 but not diesels

have not seen any available as download/ torrent

looks like you need to persevere with setting up that ebay account


----------



## PakMike (Feb 12, 2009)

a9blue said:


> Pakmike, any chance that you could let me have the 2006 manual as I have had one or two problems myself and like you am new to the site. I'm sure you'll find the manual you're looking for.


Can do, no problem, it is a Pdf document so can email to you..... all I need is your email address.


----------



## PakMike (Feb 12, 2009)

GS1 said:


> paid £1 for a dvd version off ebay - covers T30 2000-2006 but not diesels
> 
> have not seen any available as download/ torrent
> 
> looks like you need to persevere with setting up that ebay account


Setting up ebay is mission impossible I'm afraid, as full functionality is not available in all countries (which surprises a lot of people).

If you have a dvd copy, any chance of emailing relevant sections to me?

Thanks.


----------

